# Found this on Pinterest tonight....



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Isn't it BEAUTIFUL????....I wish I had the figure to wear this!!!!

http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/rivulet-shrug-p-4381.html


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

This is beautiful and I"m with you on my figure and being able to wear such a beautiful fitted item. Thanks for the post though


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Isn't it just gorgeous???


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes it's beautiful,but for me a pipedream,the minds the same the figures gone way out west.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Yes it's beautiful,but for me a pipedream,the minds the same the figures gone way out west.


LOL...me too


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow!! that is beautiful... I have 3 GDs that could wear it.. if I could only knit it!! LoL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

unie said:


> Wow!! that is beautiful... I have 3 GDs that could wear it.. if I could only knit it!! LoL


LOL...I know the feeling...I suck at knitting!!!...and they don't have an option for crocheting...LOL


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

WOW! I think my figure went south, east and west! Are you a member of Pinterest? I've tried joining twice and have not received a response. Would you send me an invite? I'll PM you with my e-mail.


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a new iPad so am new to pinterest. When you see a new pattern or recipe you like how do you get it(download) it?


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, if only I were twenty and tiny again!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Me too, very cute!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Lizm said:


> WOW! I think my figure went south, east and west! Are you a member of Pinterest? I've tried joining twice and have not received a response. Would you send me an invite? I'll PM you with my e-mail.


Sure, no problem!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sara Ann said:


> I have a new iPad so am new to pinterest. When you see a new pattern or recipe you like how do you get it(download) it?


When I joined Pinterest it gave me a download for the Pinterest toolbar....right on it it a "Pin It" link...I just click that and it pops up a repin window.


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

I've tried and can't seem to make it work Must be doing something wrong. I went to the Apple store yesterday but they said it was a third party app and didn't really know much about it. So guess I'll just struggle through it.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Soooo cute!


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh my. And did you see you can wear it upside down for the other look?????


----------



## rmarie (Feb 25, 2011)

VERY, VERY!!!!!! MAYBE 5O YRS AGO LOL


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Like a lot of you said, this would look terrible on me--except in my dreams, of course! BUT, I was thinking about knitting something for a young lady for her wedding shower and she would look lovely in this! Of course her shower is next month and it would probably take me a year to knit this but it's something to think about! I have another young lady in mind that is going to try to get pregnant in the next couple of months and I'm thinking a shawl would be nice for her. I'd love to knit a shawl (one of Dee's) but have no use for one for myself, but as a gift--spectacular!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm linked through Facebook....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

susykabloozie said:


> Oh my. And did you see you can wear it upside down for the other look?????


No...I didn't see that!


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

OH wow that is beautiful!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

One hundred and four dollars for the kit is a little out of my price range, but it would look beautiful on my daughter, too bad.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

JillF said:


> One hundred and four dollars for the kit is a little out of my price range, but it would look beautiful on my daughter, too bad.


Yeah, I know....if they'd just sell the pattern you could probably make it a LOT cheaper!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Actually it shows that you can buy the pattern for $7.50


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Actually it shows that you can buy the pattern for $7.50


http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/rivulet-shrug-pattern-p-4379.html

here's the link to the pattern....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...I saw this pattern and had to laugh....I cut holes in my tee shirts to get this kind of effect all the time!!!!....LOL

http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/olgajazzy-gills-tank-pattern-p-4580.html


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I love this sweater. But the kit was over a hundred dollars. Even WITH the yarn, what could make it so expensive?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, I had missed the pattern by itself.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

HI,

This is a super site with very nice patterns......their
yarn is beautiful. Pricy but..........nice.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ladybuys said:


> HI,
> 
> This is a super site with very nice patterns......their
> yarn is beautiful. Pricy but..........nice.


Yeah....I can't afford pricey yarn, even for special things....I'd do it on the cheap myself...LOL


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

If I was just my old size 3. I do have a GD that is a 3. I am going to show it to her.


----------

